# Crossing border in a Mexican rental vehicle



## TundraGreen (Jul 15, 2010)

I am thinking about renting a small van in Guadalajara, driving it to the US to pick up some stuff, then returning. The rental company tells me it is okay with them to cross the border with their vehicle.

Will I run into any problems with either US or Mexican immigration at the border either going or coming? What about insurance? The company, Sixt, provides rentals in both countries.

Any comments will be appreciated. Thanks.


----------



## RVGRINGO (May 16, 2007)

INM will not be concerned with the vehicle. We have driven our Jalisco plated car in the USA, and back, and nobody batted an eye. 
If the rental company operates on both sides of the border, they should be able to provide appropriate insurance, I would think.


----------



## Longford (May 25, 2012)

I'm thinking the contract with the auto rental company is controlling. What did the rental company say when you asked about this?


----------



## TundraGreen (Jul 15, 2010)

The rental company said vehicles can be taken across the border. I didn't think to ask about insurance when I was talking to them.

Thanks for the prompt responses.


----------



## gnosticker (Jan 15, 2014)

I am curious if you made that trek last year, and if so, how it all went. I am interested in hauling my household stuff to the border, then doing just what you were planning on doing.


----------



## TundraGreen (Jul 15, 2010)

gnosticker said:


> I am curious if you made that trek last year, and if so, how it all went. I am interested in hauling my household stuff to the border, then doing just what you were planning on doing.


I did make the trip. I rented a van in Guadalajara, drove to the Denver area, loaded the van, then returned to Guadalajara. I had no problem crossing the border in either direction. No one looked at the paperwork on the van which had Mexican plates obviously. Coming into Mexico with the van loaded, we crossed at Ciudad Juarez about midnight. Some bored Mexican border guards shined a flashlight around inside for about a minute, opened the side door, looked in the top of a couple of boxes, then sent us on our way.

In hind sight I realized I was without insurance for the US part of the trip. I paid for full coverage, but it only worked in Mexico. Fortunately, I had no problems with the van on the US side. I did have a flat tire on the way back just south of Ciudad Juarez. The rental company reimbursed me for that expense. My credit card supposedly provides insurance for rental vehicles, but I was glad I did not have to test that.


----------



## UltraFJ40 (May 20, 2014)

Thanks for that update TG. It's especially nice knowing that the policy didn't cover the US. Maybe it could be pre-arranged with the US office if someone's credit card doesn't provide coverage.


----------



## Longford (May 25, 2012)

Credit card auto rental coverage is, in most instances, secondary ... not primary coverage (coverage can and does vary by level of credit card someone has). If you own a vehicle then your personal vehicle policy, even if you're driving a rental car, prevails ... from what I understand. Also, the coverage afforded by most credit cards is for collision damage and it excludes liability coverage. The rental car companies want to protect _their_ investment, their vehicle ... and they don't much care about personal liability claims against a driver. As always, reading the fine print of the credit card benefit statement and the rental agreement will reveal the extent of the coverage/obligations ... and most of us just don't take the time to do that.


----------

